# Surren von neuen Silentwings USC



## the_pierced (29. Dezember 2011)

Hallo @ll

Ich hab seit letzter Woche ein paar euer Lüfter verbaut. Zum einen, einen 140 mm ShadowWings PWM und einen 140 mm SilentWings USC. Die ShadowWings laufen schön leise, wenn auch fürs MoBo etwas zu langsam (200 u/min) und deswegen hab ich auch die Störung "CPU-Lüfterfehler".
Das ist aber nicht das Problem. Der ShadowWings Lüfter gibt ein Surren von sich, welches Drehzahlunabhängig ist. Egal ob ich ihn über die Lüftersteuerung schneller oder langsamer drehe, das Surren bleibt immer gleich. 
Ich stell mir bzw eher euch die Frage, ob das normal ist und das Surren nach einer Weile aufhört (ich hab mal irgendwo etwas gelesen, von wegen Lüfter müssen einlaufen) oder ob das vl ein anderes Problem ist. 

lg berny


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo

Was für eine Lüfterregelung verwendest du? 
Oder andersrum: weißt du, ob sie lineargeregelt ist, oder über PWM arbeitet?

Laut deiner Beschreibung, könnte es möglich sein, dass du im Lüfter die Schaltfrequenz der Lüfterregelung hörst. Verbinde den Lüfter daher bitte mit einem geregelten Anschluss deines Boardes und schaue, ob das Geräusch auch dort vorhanden ist.


----------



## the_pierced (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo Stefan

Ich verwende die Lüftersteuerung vom NZXT Phantom. Den Lüfter hab ich auf den 3 Pin Anschluss von selbiger angeschlossen. Ich war mittlerweile den Lüfter umtauschen und bei dem neuen ist es das selbe. 
Ich denke mit deiner Vermutung liegst du richtig. Ich werde den Lüfter mal direkt am MoBo anschliessen. Vl ist das Surren ja dann weg. 

lg berny

edit: Du hattest Recht. Es hängt mit der Lüftersteuerung zusammen. Ich hab den Lüfter jetzt direkt am MoBo angeschlossen und jetzt surrt nichts mehr. OK hab ich umsonst umgetauscht. Komischerweise surren die anderen Gehäuselüfter nicht. Kann eine andere Lüftersteuerung ala Scythe Kaze Master oder NZXT Sentry vl Abhilfe schaffen?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (3. Januar 2012)

the_pierced schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan
> 
> Du hattest Recht. Es hängt mit der Lüftersteuerung zusammen. Ich hab den Lüfter jetzt direkt am MoBo angeschlossen und jetzt surrt nichts mehr. OK hab ich umsonst umgetauscht. Komischerweise surren die anderen Gehäuselüfter nicht. Kann eine andere Lüftersteuerung ala Scythe Kaze Master oder NZXT Sentry vl Abhilfe schaffen?


Hallo the_pierced

Ja, in diesem Falle wäre eine Lüfterregelung, die eine saubere Spannung (und keine pulsierende) ausgibt, die Lösung.


----------



## the_pierced (3. Januar 2012)

Ich hab den Lüfter jetzt direkt am MoBo hängen. Der ist so leise, da kann ich ihn getrost mit voller Drehzahl laufen lassen.
Die anderen Gehäuselüfter hängen sowieso an der Lüftersteuerung die ich schon im Gehäuse hab. 

thx auf jeden Fall für die Hilfestellung


----------

